
Violet (Nabaztag, Mirror RFID reader) file for bankruptcy - danw
http://www.engadget.com/2009/08/11/nabaztag-cant-make-rfid-cool-has-to-file-for-bankruptcy/
======
danw
The Nabaztag and Mirror devices they sell won't work without the violet
webservice running behind them. This will increasingly become a problem when
more "Internet of Things" devices are sold

